# Looking for table top groups around Des Moines, Ia



## geminibob208 (Apr 14, 2013)

Of course the title kind of spells it out but my brother and I are look for Pathfinder, D&D 3.5, D20 Modern groups that meet and are willing to accept two new players.


----------



## Triton7IV (Apr 24, 2013)

how about someone looking to start a group...?


----------

